# CV - how does a good CV look??



## Natalie

Hi everybody,

I was wondering if someone could give me some advice on how a CV for a management position in Australia should generelly look like in order to leave a good impression?!
As an example - in Europe the timeline starts at the oldest experiences from the past, leading on to the most recent ones. Short and to the point CVs are preferred.
In the USA CVs have to be more detailed. No photos are attached.

I would really appreciate some advice!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Redback

I think your European example is the best option............ 
"The timeline starts at the oldest experiences from the past, leading on to the most recent ones. Short and to the point CVs are preferred." Good luck.


----------



## elkitten

It really depends--everyone I know is oz has a different style, but typically i found most people actually put their most recent experience first.

My BF in a management position really highlighted his last position in his CV. For example, he listed, in dot points, achievements, and including projects which received a significant amount of funding. 

I on the other hand am more entry level, so i highlight what I have experienced and what I learn in a sentence AND dot points on my CV--so i combine the short and detailed approaches.

You might benefit from combining a few approaches since an Aussie company may not know what say European company XYZ is so being specific about your role, responsibilities and achievements might be a good idea.

I dont think there is a specific style but readability is always a main factor.

I had been warned (in uni in melbourne) against using photo's and any form of colour as well... i know in the US, sometimes people add photo's to their CV's (depending on the company)but i have not heard of people doing that in Oz.

Maybe go on an aussie website for some tips....i think mycareer.com.au have a CV tips page somewhere on there...

Good luck!!!


----------



## Wanderer

The format can change over time to, for decades back when you could say interviewing was more of a stodgy business and there was more of company/employee loyalty, the norm may have been putting your experience in chronological order and I can remember doing Resumes as they were also called then that way.

But these days with more employee mobility, employers are out to see what have you been doing of late and so I agree with elkitten that most recent is more appropriate, more detail on what you have been doing and how it is applicable to the job you're interested in and less detail on what you may have been doing ten years or more back.

You will as elkitten says find examples on recruitment sites like SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site and Jobs, Job Search, Employment Information and Career Advice at careerone.com.au - find career advice, review employment news and search for jobs at careerone.com.au .


----------



## Natalie

thanx a lot everyone! I think I should not have any problems writing my CV now!

Cheers,
Natalie


----------



## patricia23

Natalie said:


> thanx a lot everyone! I think I should not have any problems writing my CV now!
> 
> Cheers,
> Natalie


Don't forgot to attach your application letter with your CV 

Good Luck!


----------



## Exponential

Hello,

Can I ask you a little question:
Can you put a picture on your cv like in some european coutries or is it not well considered?


----------



## jetspon

There is a good debate about how an australian CV should look like,but so many websites out there, i dont know who to believe.


----------



## John...WW

Hi All,

I agree fully with the main posts above. Start with your most recent experience and work backwards. In general an employer is most interested in your recent employment history from the past 3-5 years. Be careful not to confuse skills with duties. An example of this includes:

Skill: Advanced ability to communicate and deliver a clear and consice message to individuals and groups

Duty: Deliver monthly presentations to the board that reflect business performance against business indicators

In the news section of our site you will see a free resume sample. We use a summary of skills in the first section that provides a clear message to an employer detailing exactly what you have to offer. The duty statements, in short concise bullet form, are part of statements for each job.

I agree about photos in Australian resumes. We have done approximately 10,000 resumes and think under ten with photos. The ones we do are for industries such as flight attendant or on a cruise ship, mostly overseas positions.

I just posted in another thread on a discussion about how your resume should look. There are almost as many resumes as there are people and they come with matching opinons on what they should look like, how long etc. Are you satisifed that your resume clearly, concisely and professionally demonstrates to an employer you ability to undertake the specific work or task? If you have done this and your resume is well presented you are well on your way.

Open to suggestions on this, hope it helps.


John


----------

